# Windows 8.1: "System time synchronized with the hardware clock."



## Uplink10 (Jun 12, 2015)

Every so often my time on PC was resetted to 2 hours in the past. I checked my settings for synchronizing time with an Internet time server but as I knew, synchronization was turned off. So I started looking at other reasons and I found this entry in Event Viewer:






It says:


> The system time has changed to ‎2015‎-‎06‎-‎11T23:34:52.500000000Z from ‎2015‎-‎06‎-‎12T00:26:49.069498400Z.
> 
> Change Reason: System time synchronized with the hardware clock.



I do not know why did Windows synchronizes time with my time in BIOS but it is wrong and I never requested it nor did I turn it on.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 12, 2015)

There is a separate Time Synchronize task in Task Scheduler that causes this, AFAIK.  If you don't have internet syncing on(why don't you?) it will sync the time with the system BIOS time.


----------



## Uplink10 (Jun 12, 2015)

Thank you, I found it. Here is a picture for anyone else who might need to find it in the future.






There is no triggers so I conclude some service is triggering it.


----------



## qubit (Jun 12, 2015)

Your screenshots aren't showing. You may want to use www.techpowerup.org and link to that. Just copy the IMG tag link that it generates into your post.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 12, 2015)

Uplink10 said:


> Thank you, I found it. Here is a picture for anyone else who might need to find it in the future.
> 
> 
> There is no triggers so I conclude some service is triggering it.



Probably something network related at a guess

EDIT: Do you have another operating system installed?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 12, 2015)

You might have the wrong time zone set somewhere.  Double check it.


----------



## Uplink10 (Jun 12, 2015)

cheesy999 said:


> Probably something network related at a guess
> 
> EDIT: Do you have another operating system installed?





FordGT90Concept said:


> You might have the wrong time zone set somewhere. Double check it.



I do not have a second OS nor am I in the wrong time zone. @newtekie1 already solved why this is happening so I disabled SynchronizeTimeZone task in Task Scheduler:



newtekie1 said:


> There is a separate Time Synchronize task in Task Scheduler that causes this, AFAIK. If you don't have internet syncing on(why don't you?) it will sync the time with the system BIOS time.


Topic solved.


----------



## Uplink10 (Jun 15, 2015)

Update:
Today my time was again resetted and I found out that second task appeared named "ForceSynchronizeTimeZone" and this new task and older "SynchronizeTimeZone" task were both enabled and I conclude that "ForceSynchronizeTimeZone" was created because I disabled the "SynchronizeTimeZone".

Now I am looking at other options and I will again disable both tasks and if that doesn't work I will delete second task and change triggers in first task to some time in the future when Microsoft will lose market share to Linux OSs.


----------



## Emanuele (Aug 22, 2015)

I have the same problem since upgraded to Windows 10. @Uplink10 , did you manage to solve it?


----------



## Uplink10 (Aug 23, 2015)

Emanuele said:


> I have the same problem since upgraded to Windows 10. @Uplink10 , did you manage to solve it?


No. Funny thing is when I installed Windows 8.1 on some other computer which was connected to the internet and had synchronizing (with Microsoft's servers) enabled I noticed that it had clock also off by 2 hours, maybe synchronization was too late and "hardware clock synchronization" clock was still set.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 23, 2015)

Check your timezone.  I had this issue and it was due to my timezone being set to Hawaii.

Barring that, set your clock in BIOS/UEFI.  Windows may be unable to change that and is going back to it.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 23, 2015)

Firstly, replace Windows time server like this: https://rejzor.wordpress.com/2014/04/01/windows-time-synchronization-bugged/

The original is for some reason totally bugged will just not work correctly. I had my system time like 5 minutes off just because of it.

Second thing, how old is your motherboard battery? If older than 5 years, try replacing it. It's usually a standard type of lithium button battery (like CR2032 or similar).

And lastly, it might be a time oscillator component issue which is pretty much unsolvable without soldering components on your motherboard. It shouldn't happen, but sometimes it does that oscillator component craps out and weird things with time start to happen...


----------

